

Do YC companies use Arc? - abqarc

Can someone answer how many YC companies use Arc when they are building their first prototypes?<p>Can someone also answer how many YC companies use Arc in their product?
======
pg
None have that I know of. Several have used Clojure.

Frankly, I would not recommend a startup use it. Although we continue to tweak
our version, we haven't bothered to release a new version for a long time. And
I doubt there is much in the way of libraries or integration with other stuff.

~~~
eddie_the_head
I noticed awhile back that user rougefeta used Arc or something strongly
resembling it for their webapp they were applying to YC with, have any others
also used Arc-based webapps to apply to YC?

rougefeta seems to have taken the site down though.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rougefeta>

~~~
pg
Maybe some. There are so many applications now that I couldn't say for sure.

